# It just gets better and better...



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

El Adly's defense lawyer now states that the American University Cairo guards are the ones who shot and killed demonstrators last year and we lost our mobile service and internet because the Israeli's hacked into the system and brought it all down. 

Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny have to be complicit in this somehow or at least a couple of the 7 dwarfs!!:eyebrows:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> we lost our mobile service and internet because the Israeli's hacked into the system and brought it all down.


Those Israeli spy sharks sure are smart.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

trouble is Egyptians for the past 50years have had no choice but to accept all the rubbish that officially spouted and no one seems to have told them this is no longer the case.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> trouble is Egyptians for the past 50years have had no choice but to accept all the rubbish that officially spouted and no one seems to have told them this is no longer the case.


Or that it never was the case to begin with.

Imagine the damage the truth would do to the national psyche. It would have to be just about as devastating as a 50 year old adult learning they were adopted, or something else that says one's reality has been a lie.

"Sorry, son. The truth is you were adopted."
"Sorry, Egypt. The truth is there isn't a big conspiracy."

How does that get undone?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember a few years ago my driver telling me something about my boss.. I told him that it was not true, he continued to argue with me over it despite me telling him it was impossible to be true.. he whipped up his newspaper and proudly showed me that Mubarak and my boss had a good chat on the telephone. I told him once again.. there is no truth in it only to hear him mutter what would you now 

maiden


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

One can't deny there is a huge network or spies, worldwide. That's just a given.
Am sure there are alot in Egypt, as in most other countries. 

But it just is beyond ridiculous that absolutely everything that happens here or goes wrong, is blamed on outsiders. Don't you wonder if they even realize how much people make fun of and laugh at these stupid claims.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> El Adly's defense lawyer now states that the American University Cairo guards are the ones who shot and killed demonstrators last year and we lost our mobile service and internet because the Israeli's hacked into the system and brought it all down.
> 
> Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny have to be complicit in this somehow or at least a couple of the 7 dwarfs!!:eyebrows:




and yet we have already had the said companies tell us they had a phone call telling them to pull the plug and not forgetting the credit we were issued because of it.

Friends round Tora prison tell me that last week all their communications went down for 30 minutes .. mobiles, landline, internet and now they can only get one bar on their mobiles. 
Has there been any television coverage of the release of all those prisoners?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> and yet we have already had the said companies tell us they had a phone call telling them to pull the plug and not forgetting the credit we were issued because of it.
> 
> Friends round Tora prison tell me that last week all their communications went down for 30 minutes .. mobiles, landline, internet and now they can only get one bar on their mobiles.
> Has there been any television coverage of the release of all those prisoners?


Exactly!!! (for your first sentences)

I still have not seen a single thing anywhere about those supposedly released prisoners which is truly bizarre. (Just the little ditty on AJ blog and that daily mail thing). When I showed my husband that pic on the other thread with all the men in that tram like thing, he said that is an old photo. He could be wrong, but just his opinion.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Exactly!!! (for your first sentences)
> 
> I still have not seen a single thing anywhere about those supposedly released prisoners which is truly bizarre. (Just the little ditty on AJ blog and that daily mail thing). When I showed my husband that pic on the other thread with all the men in that tram like thing, he said that is an old photo. He could be wrong, but just his opinion.





It never happened.. friends the live there told me there was no one around, very quiet although the authorities had told them to prepare for the release.
And didn't the prisoners all look relatively well dressed and fed?


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> It never happened.. friends the live there told me there was no one around, very quiet although the authorities had told them to prepare for the release.
> And didn't the prisoners all look relatively well dressed and fed?


Sure they looked great! Aren't they all treated like El Adly and the Mubarak boys? Gourmet meals, tv, cell phones etc etc  Not to leave out the old man in his "Presidential Suite".


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

CatMandoo said:


> Don't you wonder if they even realize how much people make fun of and laugh at these stupid claims.


I routinely ask that very same question - to Egyptians.

Somebody has to be Ms. Obvious. May as well be me.


----------

